# Anyone? What recipe for Smoked Salmon like the popular gift packages?



## laveen1 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have  a nice piece of salmon, and I want to smoke it in my WSM. My wife & I really enjoy picking at cold smoked salmon that comes in gift packages like Eagle River, Alaska Smokehouse, Costco, Fry's, etc., and I would like what I cook to come out like that. The flavor is a light smoke, and they are always juicy and flaky. I have read up on many recipes, but I don't know which methods will result in something similar to the gift package salmon. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## mrgumby (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm looking for a decent recipe as well. I just finished my first whole salmon and, although it was crazy moist, it could have used a bit more flavor.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 27, 2012)

I have never had Gift Box Salmon...But this Salmon is highly recommended...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview


----------



## sflcowboy78 (Feb 28, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have never had Gift Box Salmon...But this Salmon is highly recommended...JJ
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview


My new smoker just got delivered yesterday and I will be making this recipe on Sunday. Sorry to thread jack Laveen1. The above recipe is the best I have found anywhere.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Feb 28, 2012)

Laveen1 said:


> I have  a nice piece of salmon, and I want to smoke it in my WSM. My wife & I really enjoy picking at cold smoked salmon that comes in gift packages like Eagle River, Alaska Smokehouse, Costco, Fry's, etc., and I would like what I cook to come out like that. The flavor is a light smoke, and they are always juicy and flaky. I have read up on many recipes, but I don't know which methods will result in something similar to the gift package salmon. Can anyone point me in the right direction?




Here is how I do mine, absolutely delicious and super easy. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116955/smoked-trout-q-view


----------



## no peek n (Feb 28, 2012)

I did one out of Steven Riechlands (spelling) Grilling cook book, It was Rum soaked Salmon in the Frig for a hour or so, then patted dry, and a 2-1 part of brown suger, and salt coverd top and bottom, and put back in the frig for 4hrs, take out rinsed off and smoked for 1 1/2 hrs with alder wood....don't have the book in front of me But if anybody does, chime in and correct the recipe for the Gent...


----------



## alaskanbear (Feb 28, 2012)

Always get good comments on flavor and texture with these:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110038/smoked-sockeye-coho-salmon-step-by

Rich


----------



## daveomak (Feb 29, 2012)

Laveen1, morning....  The recipe you are refering to is "Kippered Salmon".....   AlaskanBear's thread is the one I would start with....  the pellicle formation is probably the most important step to seal in the moisture and fat... the better the pellicle formation, the better the kipper.....  Personally, I leave the skin on to hold more fat in the meat.. That step is personal preference.... Hot smoking is a must to bring the fish up to finished temperature quickly as to not dry it out.... Rich (AB) has it down right.... Follow his steps and you will be happy....  Dave


----------



## 02ebz06 (Mar 7, 2012)

A little late on the reply here, but...

I have smoked a few salmon slabs on my Pellet grill with great results.  I used Maple pellets.

I did not brine or marinade, just a little salt and pepper.

Put salmon on the grill at 225 degrees.

Pulled salmon off when IT reached 165.

The first one we did,  we ate some right away and to me, it tasted just like any other cooked fish.

Not that that's bad, just wasn't very smokey tasting.

But cold, boy, oh, boy was it good.


----------



## laveen1 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a few 1 lb pieces frozen so I can try different recipes. I know it's a waste of good cooking space and coal, but once I find that "magic" taste I will smoke some reasonable quantities and freeze enough for a couple of months of snacks and appetizers.

I really appreciate all the suggestions and guidance from the forum members. It's nice to know that I can talk to experienced smokers.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 7, 2012)

I think the key for you will be to make sure you give it enough time to form the pellicle.  This is what helps to "retain the smoke"


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 15, 2012)

I've been working on a precise recipe for a while and here's the base of it if you're interested. The way you described it is how I like mine as well. Lightly smoked on the inside but a nice thin crust os smoke on the outside with a mixture of baked & lightly dried on the inside. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118777/smoking-trout-hot-fast-skin-no-skin


----------

